# DIY Green Fishing Light



## BJR (Apr 11, 2012)

If anyone is interested is making their own 4' green fishing light for less than $100.00, read on. 

I wanted a good quality green fishing light but did not want to spend $200.00 to get one. Soooo, I did my research and made my own which I believe is as good as any on the market. There is a guy on line that will sell you a list of part resources and some guidance for $17.00 but I will do the same for nada.

You can make a 4' or a 2' but since the clear pvc comes in a minimum of 8' lengths, you may as well go with a 4' and maybe sell half of your 8' pvc to a buddy.

I got my pvc from US Plastics Corp. for $31.47 which included shipping (this is cheap). This is one 8' piece. The Item # is 34136 1 1/2" schedule 40 ridgid clear. 1 1/2 is inside dia. I believe the outside is 2". 

You will need a 12 DC ballast. I ordered a 36 watt 12 volt dc replacement ballast from Northern Arizona Wind & Sun, Inc. for a total of $35.01. The item is TL-IB-186. The ballast looks like a raw component from a radio or something and has no instructions but don't be scarrrred. 

You also need a 4' green 36watt florescent tube which I ordered from Bulbs.com for $19.99 (no shipping). The tube is 1" so the 1 1/2" pvc has plenty of room. The item is TLD 36W/17 (Green). The tube looks white but when charged it is green like my attached pic. 

Since you will have two 4' pieces of pvc, you may want to order two of everything if you know someone who will go in with you.

So far we're up to $86.47. The rest of the material can be picked up from Lowes or Home Depot for ? (not much) you may have some of this at home or substitute items.

The battery is a seperate item and some of you may already have a strong battery. I use a Werker Deep cycle I picked up from Batteries Plus for $97.00 (I already had it to use with a hunting spot light). I would not try a small type you may have for your fish finder. This battery is strong but compact (5" wide, 8" long and 6" tall). I get several hours of continuous use. I carry it in my crate behing my seat and I have to minimize the normal "stuff" I take.

If you look at the first pic, I joined an 8" piece of 2" white pvc (take your clear piece to be sure of sizes) to the clear using a rubber sleeve with two stainless strap clamps (got this at Lowes) and permanently glued a solid cap. The rubber sleeve is water proof and allows access to the internals. 

I used a rubber end cap with a stainless strap clamp for the bottom. Waterproof and allows access (Lowes).

You will need 12v suitable extension cord (cheap and nothing special) with battery clips (clips are in the electrical dept). I used 15' of cord which is plenty for me since I don't sink the light very deep. Drill a small hole in the top cap, insert the cord with 12 or so inches to work with and tie a knot on the inside so you don't pull it out. Silicone, Silicone, Silicone. Nuf said.

I put some electrician putty in the bottom cap and bedded the light tube into the putty which provides a good cushion. I also put putty around the top of the tube for cushion and support. The ballast will rest in the 8" piece of pvc and will fit pretty good. You could put some silicone or putty to hold firm. 

If anyone gets this far I will take mine apart to verify if needed. You will need about 10 feet of wire suited for wiring inside a florescent fixture (ask the electrician at Lowes or Home Depot). The ballast has (If I recall correctly) two hot and two neutral wires. There is a diagram on the ballast. One hot goes to either side pin on the bottom and one on the same side pin at the top. The neutral goes on the others. You can use liquid solder if you can find it or something to crimp the wires to the tube pins. Be careful as they are kind of fragile. 

Test the light before you put it all together. When satisfied, carefully insert everything into the pipe and tighten the clamps. I added a clip on the bottom to add a couple pounds of weight (it will try to float) and a length of cord to the top (don't hang by the extension cord). I also looped the cord at the top and attached it to the white pvc to ensure it does not pull from the top hole. When all is together, but it in the bath tub and test for leaks.

These lights are great for crappie at night and will lure other fish with all the bait fish the light attracts.

I will provide more pics if needed and answer any questions. Enjoy!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Looks like a light saber for the kayak. Might have to make one of those over the winter. 

Just found a set at BPS for $24, 18" light.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## BJR (Apr 11, 2012)

My dad and I fished Cumberland Lake at night when I was a kid using Coleman lanterns tilted over the side of the boat. We killed. We would come home in the wee hours and I would try to go to bed but got no sleep until all the fish were cleaned. Sometimes we would have buckets full of crappie. I don't know if green is better than white or if big is better than small, I just love building things. Enjoy!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

BJR said:


> I just love building things.


Me too! My problem is too many different projects all going at once.


----------



## BJR (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey Backlashed,
In case you decide to make one of these, the output on this light is 4,300 lumens. I doubt you will find that brightness in a store. Could be wrong though. I've been retired for five years and have been trying to limit my hobbies and projects. I don't know how I accomplished anything when I worked full time.


----------

